
Google response to personalisation: It is a myth that we personalised each query - Raj7k
https://twitter.com/searchliaison/status/1070027261376491520
======
mimixco
How can it be a myth when it's been documented several times? The myth is that
Google is following their own motto of Don't Be Evil.

